# Medic school



## Shishkabob (Apr 6, 2009)

So, trying to decide on medic schools right now, and want some opinions.  My money is on "Apply to traditional school and take medical classes until accepted" will be the primary answer.


Anyhow;

I have a few choices in medic schools.

I can do the traditional CC type that takes ~18 months.  Not a guaranteed acceptance, but I could always take A&P and med term and stuff like that.

I can do a private EMT training facility that takes 11 months.  The one I've been reading up on has actually been recommended to me by many-a-medic as being a good place to go, and actually has a decent grad rate as well.

Or I can do a 6 month course at a local hospital, from 8-3 everyday.  They have one of the highest pass rates in the state.



But there are downsides to each.

If I do traditional, it could be a year even before I get accepted, plus another 18 months of actual schooling.  A LOT can change in those 18-30 months, injury, illness, family moving, stuff like that.  But on the flip side, solid education, better base, and more comprehension.  I went to one of these schools for my EMT and they didn't teach the NREMT-- they taught what you needed to know to help people.


If I do the 11 month, it might be what some consider a medic mill.  I get very good recommendations to that location, and it's the same cost as the traditional CC type.  On the flip side, I don't want to be taught the test.


If I do the 6 month, they make you go to an A&P class for paramedics.  It's shorter, so if I _DO_ fail, it won't be a huge setback on time.  They are also highly recommended and have a good pass rate.  But, on the other hand, I don't feel comfortable being rushed through in 6 months what others do in a year.  I want a bit more time to comprehend what is being taught.




So, time wise, the 11 month is perfect.  But education wise, the traditional is better if I'm not accepted right away, but like I said, a LOT can change in 18-30 months.  I can even take A&P this coming semester and still possibly make it to the fall medic class.





So anyhow, I'm sure I'll get told to do the traditional school after taking A&P and other medical classes, but I thought I'd throw it out there anyhow for any dissenting opinions.  
What kind did you go to?  
Would you recommend it?  
Why/why not? 

 Keep it professional too, please.


----------



## curt (Apr 6, 2009)

Linuss said:


> *really big quote*



 Starting this Wednesday, I'm attending a 12-month course for Paramedic, 2 to 3 days a week, 0900 to 1630. I know the instructor I'm with, he's a great guy, knows his stuff, teaches it good (both the real stuff and the pass-the-test stuff) and if I remember right, he's been statewide instructor of the year two or three times and was once nominated for region. Maybe you should look into the instructors?


----------



## reaper (Apr 6, 2009)

Simple, the good one with the best education will most likely have a waiting list and you need to be accepted to it! (hint hint)


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 6, 2009)

reaper said:


> Simple, the good one with the best education will most likely have a waiting list and you need to be accepted to it! (hint hint)



That's what I was thinking.


The CC I went to EMT for has great instructors.  They run 2 medic schools a year, one in fall and one in January. The fall class takes 24 while spring takes 18.


Honestly, I keep hitting that 
"Alot can, and does, change in 2 years" dilemma.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 6, 2009)

Linuss said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> 
> 
> The CC I went to EMT for has great instructors.  They run 2 medic schools a year, one in fall and one in January. The fall class takes 24 while spring takes 18.
> ...



A lot CAN  happen in two years. You may become better educated and have an easier time in medic school. You can determine perhaps you don't want to a paramedic. Maybe a nurse, or a PA. 

Also, don't judge a school by their pass rates. Many (mine included) focus on making you pass the test, not know and understand the material. Granted, good paramedics can come from bad schools (and I hope after all is said and done I will be one of them!) but take it from someone who had the foolishness to go to a medic mill, it's frustrating and irritating when you realize how sub par it was and short changed you are. 

Good luck with whatever you decide. I know you'll do great! :]


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 6, 2009)

You're predicment is the main reason why I even considered asking the question.  I know a few people on here went to those types of places, and it was even recommended to me by a few medics I know (who absolutely detest the company owned medic school) so I was trying to get a more diverse and open, viewpoint on the matter.

The school I was looking at was emts911.com  .  THeir next class starts May 20th and ends March 19th, doing C-shift schedule.  They do clincials with Dallas fire/rescue.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 6, 2009)

> You're predicment is the main reason why I even considered asking the question.



Well good! Glad I was helpful to someone else. Make sure you get their policies spelled out for you, and see them in writing. That's my main problem now. I was so frustrated I was in tears today in the department chair's office :[

I know whatever you choose will be right for you, your place sounds pretty good. Good luck and study hard!


----------



## HatchetHarry (Apr 6, 2009)

Im in an 8 month M-W 9am-1:30pm program with 400 hours of rides and 200 hours of clinicals.  Its pretty fast paced but I didnt really want to spend 4 semesters at a CC after I already spent 5 years at a state university getting a useless BA.

I would only suggest one of these accelerated programs if you are a good student with a good work ethic that also doesnt need to work during the program.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 7, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Well good! Glad I was helpful to someone else. Make sure you get their policies spelled out for you, and see them in writing. That's my main problem now. I was so frustrated I was in tears today in the department chair's office :[
> 
> I know whatever you choose will be right for you, your place sounds pretty good. Good luck and study hard!



What's going on with the policies, if I may ask?





HatchetHarry said:


> I would only suggest one of these accelerated programs if you are a good student with a good work ethic that also doesnt need to work during the program.




Going through EMT class, things just clicked with me, and I never read a full chapter.  I only read that which I did not understand.  I ended up with the second highest grade in the class at 90.

Work is not an issue-- I'm spoiled.  Parents will pay for the class, pay my expenses, and pay for an apt near the location so I don't have to do 1+hr commutes each way.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 7, 2009)

> What's going on with the policies, if I may ask?



I will PM you.


----------



## HatchetHarry (Apr 7, 2009)

Linuss said:


> What's going on with the policies, if I may ask?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Medic School is alot more intensive than EMT-B.  EMT-B could be passed with an A average by a middle school student.  Its good that you dont have to work during the class but dont expect it to be a repeat of EMT-B and definitely plan on reading the chapters...several times for things like patho, cardiology, respiratory.


----------



## fma08 (Apr 7, 2009)

Linuss said:


> So, trying to decide on medic schools right now, and want some opinions.  My money is on "Apply to traditional school and take medical classes until accepted" will be the primary answer.
> 
> 
> Anyhow;
> ...




Sounds like you figured out already which one you _should_ go with (the one with the better education). If they call a class A&P for paramedics... I'd stay away from that one and take a full out college A&P which it sounds like the 18month one will make ya take.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 7, 2009)

HatchetHarry said:


> Medic School is alot more intensive than EMT-B.  EMT-B could be passed with an A average by a middle school student.  Its good that you dont have to work during the class but dont expect it to be a repeat of EMT-B and definitely plan on reading the chapters...several times for things like patho, cardiology, respiratory.



Oooh ooh! Plus One!

The Not Study Game earned me two 80% and one 60% and then I got my bum in gear. I was like you where I just showed up to EMT class and got A's. That crap doesn't cut it in Medic school


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm amazed at how little time is spent on paramedic training.  Here in Canada it's  a 2 yr course for paramedic.  Here 6 months is what the length of our EMT courses.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes a lot can and probably will change in two years but my thinking is that if it is meant to be then it things will fall into place. If I were you I would go with the CC paramedic class. Also like Sasha said, don't judge a school on their pass rates. My school actually has a 50% fail rate because they gear you up for being an EMT or Medic in the real world not an EMT or Medic that can pass a test.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 7, 2009)

So what do you want to be when you grow up? Seriously. Do you always want to be just an ambulance jockey and just get by? Then just take the simplistic way and least resistance. 

There is a lot of "what if's" As well, instead of looking for the what if's .. you should also ask the what if's after Paramedic school. Where do you see yourself in five, seven years, ten years? Still at the same position, riding the streets? That's okay but no significant pay raises no room to move upward and your experience will count for ? You will be competing against them for advancement and promotions. 

R/r 911


----------



## Sasha (Apr 7, 2009)

> My school actually has a 50% fail rate because they gear you up for being an EMT or Medic in the real world not an EMT or Medic that can pass a test.



Obviously they don't, because being an EMT or Medic in the "real world" requires you to first pass a test.

If they teach you how to be a prehospital provider, and not an ambulance driver, you should be prepared for both the test and the "real world". Do you think dosages, processes, and treatments magically change from the book to the street? It's the same stuff, those who teach "street medicine" are usually lazy bums who don't want to learn the real way and would pale in comparison to a REAL paramedic. I was precepted by both types of paramedics, and I'd prefer the ones with all that book learnin' to be working on me, because they know what to do once their protocol fails them.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 7, 2009)

Real world paramedic in California? What happened, they didn't teach you how to read the cookbook... err protocol book?


----------



## curt (Apr 7, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Obviously they don't, because being an EMT or Medic in the "real world" requires you to first pass a test.
> 
> If they teach you how to be a prehospital provider, and not an ambulance driver, you should be prepared for both the test and the "real world". Do you think dosages, processes, and treatments magically change from the book to the street? It's the same stuff, those who teach "street medicine" are usually lazy bums who don't want to learn the real way and would pale in comparison to a REAL paramedic. I was precepted by both types of paramedics, and I'd prefer the ones with all that book learnin' to be working on me, because they know what to do once their protocol fails them.


Agreed. One of the best medics (skill wise, attitude wise, etc) I've ever precepted with was also one of the only medics I've met that had been field tested and still insisted that what you learn in the class, in the books, IS valuable and important.

 If I had an ability to choose, I'd trust her with my life over almost anyone else at that service. 

 Again, look into who your instructors are. Even a medic mill could be a great place to get an education with the right instructors taking the right approach. Conversely, with one bad instructor, an otherwise excellent school could be putting out half-baked medics.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 7, 2009)

Linuss said:


> So, time wise, the 11 month is perfect.  But education wise, the traditional is better if I'm not accepted right away, but like I said, a LOT can change in 18-30 months.  I can even take A&P this coming semester and still possibly make it to the fall medic class.
> 
> Keep it professional too, please.



I haven't read the rest of the posts so far becuase I already know how people are going to answer here and so do you.

The real question what do you want?   

The 6 month program is fast.  Will you be able to retain the relevant information?  I don't think you will and neither do you.  So your not going to pick that one.

you seem like you want the real education and therefore your going to pick the 2 year program.  Even though the 11 month program is perfect timewise, you want the education.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Obviously they don't, because being an EMT or Medic in the "real world" requires you to first pass a test.
> 
> If they teach you how to be a prehospital provider, and not an ambulance driver, you should be prepared for both the test and the "real world". Do you think dosages, processes, and treatments magically change from the book to the street? It's the same stuff, those who teach "street medicine" are usually lazy bums who don't want to learn the real way and would pale in comparison to a REAL paramedic. I was precepted by both types of paramedics, and I'd prefer the ones with all that book learnin' to be working on me, because they know what to do once their protocol fails them.


 
Whoa, no need to get your panties in a bunch. What I meant by that statement is that there are schools out there that teach students how to pass a test and not the skills needed to preform the job once out in the field. You need to look at the school in depth and not judge it on their pass rates.


----------



## juanbaez1 (Apr 11, 2009)

*What to expect at medic school*

Hi i want to hear from medics what to expect in medic school im going for it. But i like to be prepared anything?


----------



## vquintessence (Apr 13, 2009)

juanbaez1 said:


> Hi i want to hear from medics what to expect in medic school im going for it. But i like to be prepared anything?



A&P, basic math skills, good grammar, basic physical science, BLS reinforcement, lots of pharmacology, basic cardiology, basic toxicology, expect long hours both classroom and clinical without pay (assuming you're going to a reputable school), humility, more A&P, more pharmacology.


----------



## juanbaez1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you. How much math thats my biggest concern, and the long hours i think i  can deal with that. Whats the more difficult part of it.


----------



## vquintessence (Apr 13, 2009)

juanbaez1 said:


> Thank you. How much math thats my biggest concern, and the long hours i think i  can deal with that. Whats the more difficult part of it.



Math stays very basic.  Addition/subtraction, some multiplication, more division, a few formulas for drip rates and fluid boluses, converting standard to metric / vice versa.  If you have at least a concrete understanding of basic algebra, you'll do fine.

Difficulty lies in how you study.  Pharmacology for instance; don't just "memorize" each individual drug you carry.  Learn their category (ex: Sympathomimetic or Antiarrhythmic) along with the commonalities with each category _(ex:  Drugs that are "sympathomimetics" translates to "mimics the sympathetic response".  The sympathetic response when stimulated causes [among many things] tachycardia, tremors, Alpha1, Beta1/2 stimulation, etc)._  Knowing a drugs category can help lead you to assume many adverse reactions and contraindications.  Of course there are subtle differences with each drug within their category, that is what you'll have to remember along with their dosages.

*Biggest downfall for people:  Not having a full understanding of A&P.*  Possessing that concrete knowledge alone with make EVERYTHING a medic does that much easier.  You'll be able to recognize where to focus your assessment on your sick pts, instead of blindly following protocols based on simple presentations.
_Ex:  Grandma can't breath.  "Protocol says I give O2 and albuterol.  That's all protocol says."  Meanwhile grandma's hubby has described to you an increasing nocturnal dyspnea, she has no tidal volume to speak of due to rales bilat... and your albuterol treatment isn't helping (perhaps exascerbating) and protocol doesn't say anything else._


----------



## juanbaez1 (Apr 13, 2009)

vquintessence said:


> Math stays very basic.  Addition/subtraction, some multiplication, more division, a few formulas for drip rates and fluid boluses, converting standard to metric / vice versa.  If you have at least a concrete understanding of basic algebra, you'll do fine.
> 
> Difficulty lies in how you study.  Pharmacology for instance; don't just "memorize" each individual drug you carry.  Learn their category (ex: Sympathomimetic or Antiarrhythmic) along with the commonalities with each category _(ex:  Drugs that are "sympathomimetics" translates to "mimics the sympathetic response".  The sympathetic response when stimulated causes [among many things] tachycardia, tremors, Alpha1, Beta1/2 stimulation, etc)._  Knowing a drugs category can help lead you to assume many adverse reactions and contraindications.  Of course there are subtle differences with each drug within their category, that is what you'll have to remember along with their dosages.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your tips, now math is basic basic right or too advance. Do you recommend me any book in particular im planning on getting one out of the library and start reading now to be prepare later.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 13, 2009)

juanbaez1 said:


> Thank you for your tips, now math is basic basic right or too advance. Do you recommend me any book in particular im planning on getting one out of the library and start reading now to be prepare later.



Basic math & general Algebra should be required within the program. If you go to a proper Paramedic program, expect College Algebra to be required. Most schools have math courses to assist in learning up to those levels. 

R/r 911


----------

